# LightSpace DPS (up to 21-Point Cube 9.261 Colors Free Display Check Version)



## ConnecTED

Light Illussion's LightSpace DPS (Free Display Check Version of LightSpace CMS) now supports up to 21-Point Cube (9.261 Color Points) Free Display Verification for daily performance test where accurancy is very critical.










*Verification*

LightSpace DPS has one main function - to be used for Display Profiling and Verification, allowing the user to determine if a given display requires re-calibration or not.

With LightSpace DPS it is possible to use any of LightSpace's profiling capabilities, but without the ability to 'save' any profiles. All checking needs to be performed on the profile before closing the software.

It is also possible to generate a LUT from the profile, which aids checking the profile information as the 3D cube view and 1D graph LUT will show the necessary corrections required for the display profiled. The LUT can also be 'virtually applied' to the display for re-profiling, howing the effect of the LUT corrections.










*High Accuracy*

Unlike inferior display checking systems, LightSpace CMS is not limited to a small range of colour patches, providing 'Quick Profiling' for daily checking, as well as full cube based profiling, including 21^3 with 9261 individual colour patches (and beyond) for unlimited accuracy when verifying the accuracy of any given display.

Quick daily verification takes seconds, and ensures no display drift, while full cube based profiling ensure any given display is actually accurate to the required colour space target.










*Simple Confirmation*

Display accuracy is simplicity itself to check, with the closer the cube image is to being a cube, the better the accuracy.

And being able to rotate the cube in 3D space makes it simple to spot any colours that are inaccurate anywhere in the volumetric colour space.

All this in addition to standard CIE, DeltaE, gamma graphs, including LightSpace's unique RGB Separation graph.










*RGB Separation*

RGB Separation' is a very quick and simple guide to likely display accuracy.

If this graph shows errors the display has to be considered inaccurate.

Free Download Link

This license will activate the standard LightSpace Demo Download, turning it into the 'free' profiling version. The LightSpace CMS demo program needs to be downloaded separately.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 6.6.3.1986 (13 October 2014)*

A new version of LightSpace has just released.

This version includes:

-- Auto Close option added after Display Characterization

-- Lumagen Radiance 21xx 17^3 LUT support added

-- Additional EIZO integration added

-- BON display integration added

-- Additional Arri Look tools added

-- Support for NEC display calibration integration

-- Additional LUT formats added

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 6.6.4.2004 (10 November 2014)*

A new version of LightSpace has just released.

This version includes:

-- Upload thermometer added

-- Auto Close option added after Display Characterisation

-- Lumagen 17^3 LUT support added

-- Additional EIZO integration added

-- BON display integration added

-- Additional Arri Look tools added

-- Support for NEC display calibration integration

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 6.6.4.2010 (19 November 2014)*

A new version of LightSpace has just released.

This version includes:

-- Save Probe settings between program close/open

-- Colorimetry Research CR-250 integration added

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 6.6.5.2021 (12 January 2015 - Closed Beta)*










A new version of LightSpace has released at closed beta that adds support for the MadVR's Test Pattern Generator that is now controlled by LightSpace. The users can select custom pattern sizes with APL also and feature direct LUT Upload into madVR.

There more instructions available here: http://www.lightillusion.com/madvr_manual.html

Public release will be out very shortly.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 6.6.7.2061 (24 March 2015)*

Light Illussion has just released the Next Generation of Color Mathematics for it's advanced Color Engine, which is at the heart of the unparalleled calibration accuracy of LightSpace CMS.

The original Color Engine had previously proven to be the most accurate, as well as the fastest available for display calibration, LUT generation, LUT conversion and LUT manipulation. However, nothing is ever perfect, and Light Illusion knew they could do better. After over 6 man-months of work the algorithms and mathematics that are at the core of the LightSpace Color Engine have been totally re-written and enhanced, with visible and measurable improvements in final calibration results. 

Note: for users that have performed a recent display profiling, they don't need to re-measure again their displays. It's required only to install the new LightSpace version, load their measurement file and generate the ColorSpace conversion to get the new 3D LUT correction file and then upload it to their 3D LUT hardware device or to their 3D LUT capable monitors. This saves a lot of time. 

Full Release Notes @ available here.

This version includes:

-- New Colour Engine mathematics and algorithms

-- New LUT Format for Canon 4K Professional Displays

-- Changed operation of VideoScale functions

-- Changed defaults for Convert Colour Spaces

-- Added Differential Gamma graph

-- Added support for DVDO AVLab TPG patch generation

-- Corrected Active LUT effect on initial patch in Measure mode

-- Fixed error with Probe Settings not being remembered correctly

-- Small changes for CR-250 integration

-- Added error message if CDL/CCC file invalid

-- Corrected minor Convert Colour Space white loss

-- Changed UHDTV label to UHD Rec2020

-- Added ST2084 Gamma profiles for Rec709, Rec2020, and P3

-- Fixed error with Hubble probe connection

-- Fixed duplicate LUT being applied to Ref Image when exporting Arri Looks

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

LightSpace CMS 7.0.0 is coming….

For LightSpace users, there some real interesting new features like these ones you can see below:

*Quick Profiling*

Additionally to the Quick Profiling of Primary/Secondary Colors measurements that were available since now, Gamut Saturations @ 75% or 100% Stimulus Level and Memory Colors (Color Checker Classic) options added, to quick overview the performance of any display.










Here is an example of the CIE chart after the Memory Colors measurement:










*Gamut Triangle Level*

The new Gamut Triangle Level function enables the visualization of a display's gamut at all matched RGB primary points throughout the full stimulus range. By cycling through list of available matched RGB primary points it is possible to see the shape and size of the Gamut, and see at what levels it is smaller or larger that the desired target.










When you will run a Quick Profiling of Primary Colors which measures 20-Point of Luminance per color channel @ 100% Saturation, you will be able later to check the 100% Saturation of any Luminance level to overview the gamut coverage triangle over these 20-Point Luminance levels to check if the gamut coverage remains the same or if is reduced; to find which pre-calibration settings give the largest coverage etc.

This is extremely helpful when it comes to understanding the underlying capabilities of a given display.

*Stimulus Levels*










The Stimulus Levels function is another of the 'filters' for the CIE graphs, and defines how the measured points are shown. As with all the points filters they are additive options, and will combine with any other filters selected. The Stimulus Levels filter will show any and all points that include the selected value within any R, G, or B stimulus data. This enables easier selection of a given point to enable it to be isolated via a double click to see the points associated measured color data and Delta-E values.

*Delta-E*

You can display at the CIE Chart only the colorpoints with the selected dE range, to check what areas of the display have more errors.










The Delta-E filter is also another of the 'filters' for the CIE graphs, and defines how the measured points are shown. As with all the points filters they are additive options, and will combine with any other filters selected. Therefore to see just the points within the available Delta-E ranges first disable all other filter tick boxes. The benefit of this filter function is that it enables a quick assessment of the spread of Delta-E values within the measured profile, allowing a very quick understanding of the overall accuracy of the display.

*Reports*

The new Reporting feature enables a .pdf export of the various graphs, as well as details on various aspects of the selected profile, including Luma range, contrast, Delta-E ranges, etc., as well as user editable sections for client name, display, probe data, and more.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.0.0.2155 (15 June 2015)*










Light Illusion releases Version 7 LightSpace CMS – a major features update.

New features include:

-- Added new Maths functions for LUT Manipulations

-- Added ‘Sweeps’ to Quick Profiling options

-- Added memory Colours to Quick Profiling options

-- Added EBU TEC3320 colour space pre-set

-- Error message if Colour Space name invalid

-- Additional CIE graph display filters and features

-- Export PDF report capability

-- New LUT formats

-- BON 1D & 3D LUT Upload

-- ACES v1 fixes (for ACES not LightSpace)

-- Correction for madVR integration

-- Added gamut control for displays with limited gamut

-- New Manual Measure feedback Zoom graph

-- New Patch Colour section for Manual Measure

-- Added new AIO (all-in-one) mode for i1d3 RevB

Many if these new feature are all-new, and will be built upon in the coming weeks and months, with further updates being released for all LightSpace CMS users.

As is the case with all LightSpace updates, the new features are free to all users with valid option licenses that include the areas within which the new feature are contained.

The on-line user guides have been updated to include the new features, and it is recommended that all users refer to these, as some changes alter the previous operation of some LightSpace CMS features and functions.

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.0.0.2164 (30 June 2015) just released.*

New features

-- Added Konvision Broadcast Monitors Integration and Direct 3D-LUT Uploading 

-- Added Prisma 3D-LUT Box Integration and Direct 3D-LUT Uploading 

-- Changes of Sliders Link function

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.0.1.2171 (12 July 2015) just released.*

Changes

-- Changed Colour Space default to Peak Chroma

-- Fixed Parametric Gamma Save bug

-- Changed DVDO Baud Rate

-- Added YC422/YC444 output option for DVDO AVLab Test Pattern Generator

-- Fixed Active LUT for Manual Measure & Quick Profile

-- Klein K80 added to Discoverable Probes

-- Fixed Java App crash with Patch Sliders

-- Corrected PR-670 Luma level reporting

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.0.1.2172 (13 July 2015) has just released.*

This is minor bug fix release. Not affecting LightSpace's Engine. Generally, for LightSpace users that have performed a recent display profiling and see that a new LightSpace has been released where it features some improvement in colorspace correction (for example), the users don't need to re-measure again their displays. It require only to install the new LightSpace version, load the latest measurement file and generate the ColorSpace conversion to get the new 3D LUT correction file and then upload it to their 3D LUT hardware device or to their 3D LUT capable monitors. This saves a lot of time.

Download LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

Request Free Version License for LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System)


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.0.3.2214 (28 August 2015) has just released.*

Changes

-- Added Max Exposure setting for CR-100 probe

-- Added Integration Time setting for CR-100 probe

-- Corrected Sliders operation

-- Corrected Prisma Upload functions

-- Allow BT1886 to be saved with changed gamut values

-- Added Kroma monitor integration

-- New LUT formats added

Download Links


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.0.4.2251 (28 September 2015) has just released.*

Changes

-- Anisometric Profiling patch sequence option

-- New LUT formats added

-- Canon display integration

-- Windows 10 COMs port issue resolved

-- Added TVLogic Binary LUT format

For OLED's/HDR displays it's been added an Anisometric Profiling patch sequence order option to LightSpace.

Anisometric sequences are better suited to displays that have any form of ABL, such as Plasmas and many OLEDs, and which also includes HDR displays where Sequential patch ordering can cause display overheating (overheating can actually be an issue on any display that has high peak luminance outputs, as it can cause the display to drift.

Download Links


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.0 Beta* is available for testing / close for final release.

Changes

-- Altered Scroll Bar operation.

-- Changed operation of the Luminance Thermometer.

-- Added Min/Max Luminance to ‘Options’ menu for Manual Measurements.

-- Added new RGB and Delta-E Bars Widget to Calibration Interface.

-- Changed AEQ/Kroma display Upload function.

-- Changed Gamma and DifGamma graphs to show RGB values.

-- Added support for PR-653 Cinebrate probe.

For those who want to take a test drive you can contact LightIllussion or send me a PM to provide the download link.

For LightSpace users, there been added 2 new helpful User Guides:

For Manual Display Calibration: http://www.lightillusion.com/manual_calibration_idiots_guide.html

&

For 3D LUT Calibration: http://www.lightillusion.com/lut_calibration_idiots_guide.html


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.0.2292 (02 November 2015)* has just released.

Changes

-- Altered Scroll Bar operation

-- Added % values option to scroll bar

-- Changed operation of the Luminance Thermometer

-- Added Min/Max Luminance to ‘Options’ menu for Manual Measurements

-- Added new RGB and Delta-E Bars Widget to Calibration Interface

-- Changed AEQ/Kroma display Upload function

-- Changed Gamma and DifGamma graphs to show RGB values

-- Added support for Eizo CG248 and CG318 4K monitors

-- Added support for PR-653 Cinebrate probe

-- Set EBU default Gamma to 2.4

-- Correction for DigfGamma graph plot

-- Change to correct Resolve 1D Shaper LUT extension

-- Fixed occasional crash when matching Profiles to Profiles

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.1.2303 (08 November 2015)* has just released.

Changes

-- Added Drift Compensation for display & probe time based drift

-- Fixed ‘Ftl’ Luma graph & value display issues introduced in 7.1.0

-- Corrected PDF Report Luma values, also introduced in 7.1.0

-- Added larger Cube display options to 3D Cube viewer

-- Corrected ACES Gamut plot triangle

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.1.2304 (17 November 2015)* has just released.

Changes

-- Fixed 'Ftl' Luma graph value display issues introduced in 7.1.0 and first 7.1.1 release.

-- Corrected PDF Report Luma values, also introduced in 7.1.0 and first 7.1.1 release.

-- Added Prepend/Append capability to 'Maths' function.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.1.2305 (19 November 2015)* has just released.

Changes

-- Corrected RGB Bars Widget display

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.1.2307 (19 November 2015)* has just released.

Changes

-- Fixed RGB Bars Widget display

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.2.2341 (14 January 2016)* has just released.

Changes

-- Added BBC HLG Gamma profiles for Rec709, Rec2020, and P3
-- Added graphing for ST2084 and BBC HLG standards
-- Apply Probe Offset data when setting display Min/Max Y in Options
-- Corrected Manual Measure values when using BT1886 as Target colour space
-- Corrected various FtL value display errors
-- Added image extension to 'Save As' from LUT preview function
-- Increased Cube Size for ACES CTL export

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

Getting Started with LightSpace DPS Part 1 - a training video from Mixing Light: https://mixinglight.com/portfolio/getting-started-with-lightspace-dps-part-1/


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.3.2412 (23 May 2016)* has just released.

As part of Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released today, and include:

Added ability to select graphs and data for PDF report export.

Increased CSV sequence size to 16000 patches - added warning if max exceeded.

Corrected Luma thermometer display error with Cube profiles.

New colour engine algorithms for LUT generation - specifically low gamut displays.

Added Set Min Luma option when generating LUTs.

Corrected possible error in reporting Limit Max Luminance peak value.

Corrected CR probe Matrix Call function (occasional call error).

Moved some processes to separate threads to prevent 'Not Responding' messages.

Fixed a bug with Manual Probe Matching where patch shown would be just black.

Moved 'Name LUT' box to bottom of Colour Space window for easier operation.

Added 'Pause' capability to Display Characterisation profiling.

Integrated Jeti 1501 Spectrophotometer.

Added user Company Logo option for PDF report export.

Corrected BT1886 Gamma Graph display error.

Added Batch LUT Generation and Export from Display Profile.

Increased space for IP addresses in Network Manager.

Corrected Colour Space typo for ST2084 in Manage Colour Spaces.

Stop displayed values in Calibration Interface 'wrapping' when values are high.

Fixed crash if long profiling sequences are performed back-to-back.

All new features and developments are provided free to existing customers, continuing Light Illusion's approach of no additional costs or yearly support fees for all its software systems.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.4.2428 (07 July 2016)* has just released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released today.

Release Notes

Added new Colour Engine algorithms for poor gamut display calibration. (Fit Chroma and Fix Chroma use the new Colour Engine)

Added Murido SIX-G integration.

Added further Prisma LUT Box integration. (Additional Prisma integration will be added in the next release)

Changed the way Probe Connect/Disconnect works. (To make the process more robust)

Fixed crash when using CDL Convert menu.

Corrected Batch LUT Conversion issue with 'browse to folder' missing.

Fixed potential issue if probe still finishing a measurement when 'Options' selected.

*Fit Chroma & Fix Chroma*

Fix Chroma and Fit Chroma use totally new Colour Engine algorithms in generating the final LUT, and offer a potentially superior calibration alternative for displays that have good RGB channel separation (low cross-coupling), or for displays that prove difficult to calibrate via Peak Chroma or Peak Luma, specifically if the display has a gamut that is significantly lower than the target colour space (such as calibrating to Rec2020).

All new features and developments are provided free to existing customers, continuing Light Illusion's approach of no additional costs or yearly support fees for all its software systems.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.5.2444 (08 August 2016)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added integration for FSI BoxIO LUT Box.

Fixed incorrect PDF Report error message.

Fix Batch LUT Conversion crash introduced with last fix.

All new features and developments are provided free to existing customers, continuing Light Illusion's approach of no additional costs or yearly support fees for all its software systems.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.5.2452 (25 August 2016)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added new 'log' and '?' operators to the Maths function (see http://www.lightillusion.com/lut_manual.html#maths for additional info) 

Improved HDR (ST2084) options for LUT Generation

Improved Min/Max Luminance function in LUT Generation

Ιmproved integration for FSI BoxIO LUT Box

Changed operation of Max/Min Luma during LUT Generation

All new features and developments are provided free to existing customers, continuing Light Illusion's approach of no additional costs or yearly support fees for all its software systems.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.6.2475 (28 September 2016)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Removed FtL as a Units option, as FtL Should no longer be used for calibration

Added first integration for Radiance Pro UHD/HDR/WCG workflows

Changed LUT naming to enable specific user names to be exported with the LUT

Added ST2084 Roll Off options for on-set and Home Cinema use

Fully integrated Murideo SIX-G (new GUI with all options)

Additions to FSI BoxIO LUT Box Upload options

Altered Rec709 and sRGB defaults to 2.4 and 2.2 power law gamma

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.6.2486 (24 October 2016)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added CR-300 Photospectrometer probe.

Fixed issue with Manual Measure and used defined ST2084Colour Space.

Corrected issue with Radiance LUT upload with excessive LUT changes.

Fixed bug with Radiance ABL patch generation.

Fixed issues with some Murideo SIX-G menus and test patterns.

PhotoResearch probes now work with Windows 10 (make sure Windows 10 is fully updated).

Changes to Jeti probes integration and added ‘Sync’ function for Spectraval probes.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.7.2501 (12 November 2016)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Adjusted Gamut Coverage calculation on LUT Generation.

Fixed lock-up with Gamut Warning LUT generation.

Added FSIBoxIO updates.

Fixed MadVR TPG patch delay with Display Characterisation.

Changed options for Jeti Specraval probes ‘sync’ functions.

Changed i1D3 ‘bad reading’ error message response to stop probe disconnect.

Added 0-1023 -> 64-1023 to LUT manipulation tools for ‘Super White’ capability.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.7.2511 (18 November 2016)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added TVlogic direct 3D LUT Upload capability.

Added indexing for exporting multiple LUTs with same extension.

Corrected CR-100/250/300 timeout issues.

Fixed CR-100 Exposure Multiplier.

Added fix for potential ‘Runtime’ crash aborting long exposures.

Added option to Lumagen to leave input setting when uploading a Null Cube.

Changed default delta-E to 2000.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.7.2514 (22 November 2016)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added ‘Multiplier’ for Projection based HDR.

Added ‘MODE’ option to Lumagen TPG.

Added option to Lumagen to leave input setting when uploading.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.7.2516 (10 January 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Adjusted Gamut Coverage calculation on LUT Generation.

Changes to support new BoxIO firmware.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.7.2523 (29 January 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Corrected HDR Multiplier reported values for Manual Measure.

Added Eizo CG247X LUT Upload capability.

Fixed ‘Smooth’ LUT Manipulation filter bug introduced in previous release.

Full v1 release of LightSpace Connect.

Auto-connect for Android version of LightSpace Connect.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.7.2530 (5 February 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Auto IP address scan for LightSpace Connect.

Simplified the way the ST2084 Multiplier works.

Added direct Osee display patch generation.

Corrected i1Pro2 error with LED introduced in previous update.

Added additional CineSpace LUT format.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.8.2552 (10 March 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Change to dE calculation for displayed values.

Added Philips/Technicolor HDR standard.

Altered Arri Look XML format.

Added eeColor First 1D LUT format.

Alteration to Eizo display options for CG232W.

Added new AEQKroma display integration.

Drift Compensation patches added to DIP mode and CSV export lists.

Added DICOM medical standard (Beta).

Corrected CS200 name in discoverable probes.

Added ACEScg.

Corrected an error when using Fit/Fix Chroma with BT1886.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 7.1.8.2555 (16 March 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added EclairColor HDR colour space standard.

Added ACEScc and ACESproxy.

Fixed a bug with saving new colour spaces introduced in last build.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

Steve's Shaw Interview @ British Cinematographer (March 2017) with a lot of it's background info, here.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.0.2570 (19 April 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Fixed crash with ST2084 Multiplier introduced in last build.

Added Camera colour spaces for LUT generation - PRO and XPT (Beta).

Added 'Null' colour space.

Fixed Crash with Drift of 1.

Change to Java App XML management to improve stability.

Added Drift Function with imported CSV sequences.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.0.2591 (02 June 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Fixed a bug with saving new colour spaces introduced in last build.

Fixed BT1886 not saving as new User colour space.

Add Tone Mapping and Push/Pull Exposure (Stops) to Camera option.

Fixed issue with ‘Drift’ options not always showing in Convert Colour Space.

Added new LUT formats.

Linked sliders when using numeric text entry.

Changed Tab operation to step between slider numeric boxes.

Removed unnecessary extra delay on Network Manager.

Added initial idea for APL patch control.

Altered Drift Patch operation for .csv files – now works logically.

Changes to Network Manager for Patch size/position/bg colour (Beta).

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.0.2603 (12 June 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added further ‘Camera Options’ for LUT generation.

Added ACES/Autodesk CLF/CTF LUT Format Import/Export.

Changes to Network Manager for Patch size/position/bg colour (very Beta, and not correct!).

Additional changes listed in the associated 'Changes' document.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.0.2621 (4 July 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Changed the display of Target/Actual data during Quick Profile so they 'Sync'.

Improved stability of Java App patch generator.

Enabled full-screen removal of borders on Java App patch window with double click.

Added User Patches via .csv file and dpx frames to Quick Profiles.

Corrected Arri Gamut calculation in Camera Options.

Corrected display of measured values in Manual Measure mode with Active LUT.

Change to SIX-G patch scaling.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.0.2625 (08 July 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Fixed issue with Java App introduced in last update.

Corrected RGB Bars Widget when using BT1886 colour space.

Added BMD cameras to camera options.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.0.2640 (01 August 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

This is a quick fix the main issues with the new ‘Patch Scale’ function earlier build introduced.

All is not yet fully correct, but the outstanding issues will not cause users problems.

A complete fix will follow the next days.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.0.2643 (02 August 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

This release is including the complete fix/changes for the new ‘Patch Scale’ function.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.1.2662 (14 August 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added correct Icon for Uninstaller.

Increased i1D3 Integration Time to max 6 seconds.

Changed functionality for ‘Stimulus Level’ filter in CIE charts.

Added ‘Clip’ graph, to be used in conjunction with the Gamma graphs. What the graph shows is the 'rate of change' for each grey scale point, which in turn means showing when the tangent of a point has deviated from the expected value. It should be viewed in conjunction with the Gamma and DifGamma graphs. 

Added ‘Drift’ graph accessible via ‘Manage Colour Spaces/Display’. The Drift tab shows just the 'Drift' patches held within a profile, enabling display/probe drift over time to be assessed.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.1.2673 (23 August 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Changed functionality for ‘Stimulus Level’ filter in CIE charts and changed to ‘Luma Levels’.

New ‘Map Space’ LUT generation option.

Improved Fit Space (was Fit Chroma) LUT generation option.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.1.2687 (07 September 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Changed functionality for ‘Stimulus Level’ filter in CIE charts and changed to ‘Luma Levels’.

Additions to 'Custom Filters', with pre-population of selected standard filters 

Save and persist selected Patch Size in Network Manager 

Added Convert Colour Space 'Colour Space' and 'Camera' features to LUTs+ license 

Changed i1D3 sync mode info 

Added re-start after initial licensing to guarantee license enabled 

Fixed LUT generation issue with Map/Fit Space and Hybrid profiles 

Fixed hang with Map/Fit Space with profiles with non-monotonic data

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.










For X-Rite i1Display PRO users, the new names of Sync Modes are explained here.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 8.0.1.2696 (22 September 2017)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added ‘Intelligent Integration’ for i1D3 probe.

Fixed BT1886 operation with Fit/Map Space.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

There as an Alpha version available by request.

Steve Shaw has posted about this here.

''We have a new Alpha version of LightSpace available for the new Gen3 colour engine.

We have one addition/change to make, which will improve black/near blacks.

(The improvements in the Gen3 Engine have highlighted an issue with the way near backs are handled, which the older Gen2 engine masked.)

That will be re-developed for the final release - of which there may be a 'Beta' version prior to release.''


----------



## ConnecTED

We have an update from Steve Shaw:

''Another update, with some background information.

We have been working on the new Gen3 Colour Engine for some months - nearly a year in total.
When we announced the work we were of the view were were a few weeks away from a final release.
However, the improvements made at that time have further revealed additional areas of potential improvement, which in turn have revealed yet more areas for improvement... a cyclical process of increasing improvements!

We have been working hard on those additional areas since our first announcement of the Gen3 engine.

Right now, we have a new Alpha available that is extremely close to a final release.
We have some small additional changes still to be made, but this is now virtually finalised.

As always, send a request for access to this new Alpha.

Steve''


----------



## ConnecTED

Steve Shaw has just posted an update about the status of development for the new Gen3 engine here.

''_Hopefully, this will be the last 'update' before we fully release the new Gen3 Colour Engine!

This has been a lot more work that originally expected, as every time we made improvements in the calibration results, another area for improvement was revealed. And we have no intention of leaving anything that could compromise the final results.

Basically, each individual improvement revealed other areas where the results were potentially less than optimal, but were being masked by the previous areas of less than perfect results.

And yet, all independent tests show the existing LightSpace Colour Engine is more accurate than alternative calibration systems...

To define all the different areas where improvements were possible we had to develop a totally new set of 'stress tests' for calibration processing, which included writing new tools to assess each and every step in the process... that has been a lot of work in itself, and required the development of new software tools, as well as synthetic generators to mimic different display issues.

I am presently testing a new Alpha, provided by the dev. team last night.

This does look like a serious candidate for full release.

Steve_''


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 9.0.0.2772 (10 February 2018)* has been released, its the biggest even change to LightSpace CMS!

Light Illusion is delighted to announce a totally new development of the LightSpace CMS advanced Colour Engine, which is at the heart of the unparalleled calibration accuracy of LightSpace CMS.

In excess of 11 man-months of development work has gone into a total rewrite and enhancement of the advanced algorithms and mathematics that are at the core of the LightSpace Colour Engine, with visible and measurable improvements in all final calibration results.

Although the existing 2nd Generation Colour Engine has already proven to be more accurate, as well as faster, than any alternative calibration system, nothing is ever perfect, and we knew we could do better. And the new Gen3 Colour Engine does just that, enhancing every aspect of LightSpace based calibration.

Extensive Beta Testing has shown significant benefit across the board, with improved grey-scale tracking, better control of blacks & shadows, greater accuracy for skin tones and other memory colours, with greatly reduced Delta-E values overall.

The following graphs show the existing Gen2 Colour Engine vs. the new Gen3. The improved calibration is easy to see, with less random/noisy CIE plots, and greatly improved dE distribution.




























_Note: This is an OLED display calibrated with an i1D3 probe. For clarity those point below the probe's minimum brightness threshold have been removed from the CIE plots, but are included in the dE Distribution graphs._

With the Gen3 Colour Engine the total volumetric accuracy of any calibration has been greatly improved!

Release Notes

New 3rd Gen. Colour Engine greatly increasing calibration accuracy.

Added initial support for Eizo Prominence CG3145.

Edit Profile Points in pop-up window.

Add new graphs to PDF reports.

Added Super White option for VideoScale.

Improved probe switching and connecting operation.

Added a catch for patch read value with zero Z or negative value (XYZ).

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.

All new features and developments are provided free to existing customers, continuing Light Illusion's approach of no additional costs or yearly support fees for all its software systems.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 9.0.0.2776 (15 February 2018)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

9.0.0.2776 Incremental Release Notes

Added support for IS-miniX.

Fixed PDF report graphdata selection inaccuracies.

Increased PDF Report Min Luma value to 4 decimal places.

Full 9.0.0 Release Notes

New 3rd Gen. Colour Engine greatly increasing calibration accuracy.

Added initial support for Eizo Prominence CG3145.

Fixed issue with some Eizo displays internal TPG not connecting to LightSpace.

Added workaround for Eizo SDK issue with newer models (e.g. CG247X).

Edit Profile Points in pop-up window.

Sort Profile Points in logical order in pop-up window.

Correct use of 'Active LUT' with some internal LightSpace options.

Added Lilliput LUT Formats.

Corrected NEC Gen1 chassis connection issue.

Updated Konvision Upload menu options.

Add new graphs to PDF reports.

Replace Discus DLL with new version.

Added Super White option for VideoScale.

Corrected possible issue with Min/Max reporting via Luma Thermometer.

Add fix for Accupel bug (since fixed by Accupel too).

Updated Jeti DLL.

Improved probe switching and connecting operation.

Fixed potential crash with CR probes.

Added a catch for patch read value with zero Z or negative value (XYZ) (Due to invalid probe readings).

Change to Licensing to reduce lockout due to OS updates. (Will require a license re-set by Light Illusion, so plan that into any update schedule!)

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 9.0.0.2777 (19 February 2018)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Corrected Patch Scale function when used with display profile.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

LightSpace CMS 9.0.0.2783 (13 March 2018), an incremental version, has been released.

Release Notes

Added ICtCp dE reporting for HDR and SDR.

Fixed Patch Scaling error for Network Manager BG colours.

Adjusted PDF Report dE reporting for very low values.

Updated IS-mini SDK to fix WOWOW bug.

Added initial concept of ‘Sub Colour Space’ for Quick Profile verification.

Adjusted Eizo ‘Standard’ LUT calibration to prevent banding
has been released.

Download Link

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.


----------



## ConnecTED

LightSpace Beta with Patch Stabilisation Insertion feature.

To fight drifting, the LightSpace had 2 features which are working very good; Drift Compensation and Anisometric patch sequence which both of them helps to final 3D LUT correction generation for better final results.

Using Drift Compensation feature enabled with 30 value for example, LightSpace it takes a one White measurement per 30 patches and at the end it's including to the correction 3D LUT any display 'drifting over the time' issues, we have seen that OLED's/Plasma's are not stable displays during the required measuring time and this features helps a lot to the final 3D LUT generation.

Anisometric patch sequence is helping a lot also and it's better suited to displays that have any form of ABL, such as Plasmas and many OLEDs, where Sequential patch ordering can cause display overheating (overheating can actually be an issue on any display that has high peak luminance outputs, as it can cause the display to drift. Anisometric patch sequence is using an algorithm to display the patches with one dark/one bright patch order in simple words.

We have seen with Plasmas that luminance drop because when the panel or electronics increase their temperature (or PSU overload), the display has sensors to panel and electronics area to monitor these changes, so to protect the panel/electronics, it's reducing the output to protect and prevent any damage.

With OLED's there strange shiftings and weird luminance changes from thermal changes to the pixels of the pattern area so to help the panel cool down there is added a Patch Stabilisation Insertion feature.

The Stabilisation feature you can find it to the 'Options' menu.










The main idea is to add black frames displayed for x.xx sec. time between each other colorpatch (for example 200ms of black patch) but there capability to select any color (any RGB triplet) and decide exact the time you want for these patches to be displayed in milliseconds. After testing we will find out which patch insertion is better, a black frame or a dark gray one...or which timing provides better results etc.

These 'Stabilisation' patches are presently only with 'profiling'; but to the official release there will be available to 'Manual Measure', for LightSpace DPS (free license level) users to be able to use them also.

For a download link of this Beta. please send me msg here only: http://www.displaycalibrations.com/contact_us.html


----------



## ConnecTED

There available newer beta which adds 'Stabilization' to Manual Measure, something which LightSpace DPS (free licence levels) users can use.

There added details about the Stabilisation to the LightSpace on-line manual also: https://www.lightillusion.com/profiling_manual.html


----------



## ConnecTED

LightSpace CMS 9.0.0.2802 (24 April 2018) has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Added ‘Stabilisation’ option for displays with ABL/Heat type issues.

Continuation of Sub Colour Space developments.

Changed Accupel 5000 integration allow faster patch generation.

Fixed potential COMs issue with hardware TPGs after using the ‘Options’ menu.

Added integration for Minolta CA-410 probe.

Added pop-up window to see additional dE information without exporting pdf report.

Finalized BenQ 3D LUT integration.

Download Link: https://www.lightillusion.com/downloads.html

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.

All new features and developments are provided free to existing customers, continuing Light Illusion's approach of no additional costs or yearly support fees for all its software systems.


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 9.0.0.2816 (31 May 2018)* has been released.

As is usual for Light Illusion's continued development process for LightSpace CMS a raft of new developments have been released.

Release Notes

Altered Anisometric sequence for display thermal/colour memory issues.

Added Pre-roll capability, to pre-warm display and probe before profiling.

Added DJI Cameras to Camera Options (excluding 3200 ISO).

*Download Link:* https://www.lightillusion.com/downloads.html

Note: All LightSpace related guides which are available online has been updated to reflect changes the latest released version of LightSpace introduced.

All new features and developments are provided free to existing customers, continuing Light Illusion's approach of no additional costs or yearly support fees for all its software systems.


----------

